# DDRAW.DLL:DirectDrawCreateEx.



## ns-s (Jun 4, 2004)

undefinedundefinedundefined

windows 98SE. Just bought a Fujifilm FinePix A330. While downloading the cd-rom for the program, it was unable to download Direct X. The first message i received was: C\Program Files\FinePix Viewer\Fine Pix Viewer.exe When i clicked ok, the next message read: "TimePixViewerExeFile is linked to missing export DDRAW.DLL: DirectDrawCreateEx.

I've tried downloading DIRECT X from microsoft website. It could not be downloaded. Same message. 
I have spoken with COMPAQ(4hrs.) and we tried EVERYTHING. They felt cd wasn't compatible. I've been back to Fuji who told me to go into the start menu, find the file and go from there(that was not feasible). I'm waiting on Microsoft to lend support.

So, am i missing a file here? If so....HOW IN THE WORLD DO I FIND IT? OR DOWNLOAD IT? I would love an answer...that works. After 5 days of this, i'm ready to take back the camera and try another. My worry is, the same file will still be missing...

HELP.........AND THANK YOU.......
I saw this sight today when i went to COMPUSA to see if they could help...they pulled THIS FORUM up on their screen and told me to 'go there'..
So, here i am......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Can you try downloading the DirectX on another computer, then burning it to a cd.


----------



## ns-s (Jun 4, 2004)

the problem is, DIRECT X......cannot download because of a missing file.
would i be able to download from another source to my pc? even though i'm missing the file?

and thanks for the welcome.
i'm even thinking of upgrading windows, but am not sure which program.
thanks again,
nancy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's worth a shot to download it and see if it's a download error or install error?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I think the implication was that you do a direct download of the DirectX redistributable package and then try to do an installation from your computer. You will then also have the advantage of not having to download again for reinstallation or repairs.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...db-dcce-43ea-87bb-7c7e1fd1eaa2&displaylang=en


----------



## ns-s (Jun 4, 2004)

lay terms please ......DirectX redistributable package?

thanks...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

DDRAW.DLL is actually an operating system dll. Since you have Win98:

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

{if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"}

If prompted to enter the location to save it to, enter:

c:\windows\system

If you still get the same error message after that then there really is a compatibility problem with what you are trying to install and your operating system. BUT you should have no trouble installing DirectX

I need to add one other thing. The version of DirectX that you should download is dependent on what your current video card will support. The older ones will not support DirectX9b so you may have to do a little homework there.


----------



## ns-s (Jun 4, 2004)

i'm trying both of your suggestions.......CROSS YOUR FINGERS.......and toes...

Should I update my WINDOWS PROGRAM? anyone want to suggest which one? I've heard nightmares about all of the newer ones, that's why I've stayed with 98SE.

thanks you guys.......
ns-s


----------



## ns-s (Jun 4, 2004)

I tried the cd from fuji again. It was fine until DIRECTX. As DIRECTX was 'finalizing' it quit and the message said "DIRECTX DID NOT COPY A REQUIRED FILE" INSTALLATION FAILED. 
It completes abt. 95% of the download before it stops.
Does any of this help y'all?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Rog, I dug this messy solution up, but it addresses NT........

http://www.mydesktophelp.com/forum/forum.pl?board=1;action=display;num=1066254637


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

ns-s you PM'd me regarding what file name to enter in SFC. Your fost post contained this information:

"TimePixViewerExeFile is linked to missing export DDRAW.DLL: DirectDrawCreateEx.

That error message indicates a file version mismatch, or possibly a missing file.

So my suggestion is to run sfc and replace or restore the file:

DDRAW.DLL

This is the file name you enter.

The file should save to c:\windows\system, but you may have to enter that path manually if it is missing all together. Accept SFC's offer to backup the current file, if present.

For the record, it might be a good idea to check your current file version before proceeding. Find ddraw.dll in c:\windows\system, if present, right click on it and select Properties > Version. Copy the version number and check it against the version listed here:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=/servicedesks/fileversion/dllinfo.asp&SD=TECH&FR=0

Candy, I shudder to go that route, and I'm not sure how it all would apply to her configuration.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Me too Rog, was just googling around.

Interesting enough, the version of ddraw.dll that I have doesn't appear on the MS list  Wonder what that means? I have 4.06.03.0518....

EDIT: I guess it looks like they may drop the first two 0's.......


----------



## ns-s (Jun 4, 2004)

thank you for the info......
see, you pointed it out to me, NOW I CAN SEE.......i hope!!
I will give it a whirl.

i did the DIRECTX dIAGNOSTIC TOOL. I was surprised there was part of the file, but i'm assuming it was the part that downloaded from the fuji cd. I found in DX MEDIA files
a message saying "the file iac25-32ax is a beta version, which is unsupported and could cause problems. You should uninstall DIRECT X Media to get the latest version"
Now, having read that...I WAS TOTALLY CONFUSED, because i thought i was looking at a partial download of directx updated version. Is this info important to the problem? or should i 'never go there again'. 
oh, and on the DRIVERS: the message read: (esfm.drv., essmpu?p6drv.(can't read my writing) are uncertified, which means they have not been tested by MICROSOFT's Hardware Quality Labs. You may be able to get a certified driver from manufacturer of hardware device'. 
NOW...let's remember, i spent 4hrs. speaking with HP-COMPAQ in India, 2 days ago. They said it had nothing to do with COMPAQ.

one other thing, are you saying I should NOT try doing the dll file thing that was on the other support forum forwarded to our list? It does scare me....plus i'd probably lose a file or 3.

thanks again......
nancy


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hang on before you do anything else. What is the current version of DirectX that you see installed, and does it pass all tests other than the "uncertified drivers" (which is usually nothing to worry about).

Also what is the current version of ddraw.dll you have? Don't replace it if it matches your current DirectX version.

http://www.computerhope.com/directx.htm

Also on the Display tab of your Dxdiag tool, what is the Video Adapter device type and driver information there?

Candy, it looks like the Dll file info page only lists versions that were NOT installed by DirectX, it's very confusing. The Computer Hope list gives the proper association to DirectX

This issue may turn out to be a case of whether you can install DirectX9 with your current Video Adapter.

I have a Win98 system and the orginal, integrated ATI device only supports up to DirectX 8


----------



## ns-s (Jun 4, 2004)

i found the 'text' registration which says DIRECT X 9.0 (8/18/03)

then i went to dxdiagn.dll which opened up in WINZIP. It said 32bit for WINDOWS 95 AND NT.

a number of the files in WINZIP were not registered. I had no idea they were in there.
does this help?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks Rog, I have a brand new video card and motherboard, so I probably should think about updating DirectX.........but you know that 'ain't broken' theory I like to preach


----------



## ns-s (Jun 4, 2004)

okay here's some more info.
DIRECTX VERSION 4.09.00.0962
DxDiag 4.06030.0518 copyright 98-99

If DISPLAY is same as VIDEO, here's what I found
Maindriver SiS530 v.dr
530.drv
Version 4.11.01.1060
Certified: yes
Mini VDD-Sis530v.vxd
VDD.*vdd

is this what you were looking for?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Did you get that version information from the "System" tab of dxdiag when you ran it? If so could you verify that you have copied it precisely or perhaps, better post a screen shot if you know how? The placement of the decimal points is as significant as the numbers.

Those numbers just do not check out. While the DirectX version "appears" to be a version of 9, the numbers really don't match anything out there. And the dxdiag version itself appears to be much earlier.

And here's the bad news. As near as I can determine the SiS530 chipset does not support DirectX above 7, though some say they have installed 8 using uncertified drivers.

I think you are going to have to install an "external" video card if you want to take this further. The SiS chipset you appear to have is an "integrated" one, not an installed card.


----------



## ns-s (Jun 4, 2004)

sorry, been out and just returned...I don't know what you mean by posting a screen shot? tell me and i shall do it.

i will dbl. ck. the file and numbers. I found a subfile/shortcut titled Dxdiag which is where the info came from. I will be right back with you.

integrated as in another program? is it worth getting an external card OR...if i update WINDOWS, will it solve the problem. OR........take the camera back and forget it. Do all digital cameras require DIRECTX?

okay..i'll be back....
and thanks........
how long will you be around?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It appears the software for your cam either requires or just wants DirectX9; I don't know if it will work on an earlier version.

By "integrated", I mean there are two kinds of Video Adapters. One is a part of a chip on the motherboard that came with the computer -- this is called "integrated", and the other is an actual "card" that is installed in a slot on the motherboard. Right now the first is what you have, and a very old one at that.

If you go to Start>Run, enter *dxdiag* the troubleshooting and information tool should automatically open.

Posting Screenshots can be a bit tricky there are two basic methods once you have the image you want to "capture" displayed. One is the Windows menthod: press the ALT+Screenshot buttons at the same time to capture the foreground image. This is captured in the clipboard and must be pasted into a program such as MSpaint which can save it as a jpeg or gif file. Unfortunately not all versions of MS paint do this.

The other method is to install an image viewer/editor such as Irfanview and use the capture function. This is probably getting too involved for what its worth, but at your leisure, Irfanview is a very handy free utility: http://www.irfanview.com/

In any case, just run dxdiag and look on the System tab for what I am referring to if you haven't done that already.

I'll be here off and on throughout the day.


----------



## ns-s (Jun 4, 2004)

hi,
i'm back. we had the original 'muthaboard' replaced after the first 6 mos." you would think they could've updated everything...

i'll go back and try your suggestion again.......
also....i will dbl. ck. my SIS info. 
I think you're right........maybe this system is too old?
altho we've updated RAMM and cd drive......etc. i'll see if i can figure out how to do your photo thingy..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's still a pretty old motherboard. The SiS graphics chip is embedded there. You would need to install an actual Video "card" to use the latest DirectX files.


----------



## ns-s (Jun 4, 2004)

i guess that would be easier than buying a new computer.

if i bought just the processor, instead of a total computer, etc. wouldn't that solve some of the problems? Altho mine has 500mhz, 312.0mbof Ram (320 megabytes), new cd drive 52x24x52......

okay...video card it will be. i'm assuming(which i shouldn't), i can purchase it at comp usa, best buy, etc. ? Hopefully it will tell me where to install it....but that should be easy.
I'm now going to tune in to ERIC Clapton on yahoo music......to watch his festival today....I'm hoping it'll work!!!!

thanks for everything........i shall keep the camera, buy a card.....and we'll see ....
you've been extremely helpful...and PATIENT....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I wouldn't try replacing the processor. The motherboard itself places limits on what processors are compatibile and you are not likely to get anything with significantly higher cpu speed. And it wouldn't affect the graphics either.

You're not going to be playing the latest video games on that computer one way or another, so you should be able to find a decent Nvidia based card for under 60 bucks that will accept Directx 9. If your budget allows for about 500 bucks, you can get a pretty good XP computer including a monitor from some sources -- E-Machines, or even low end Dell's. I prefer the Dell's because they always come with a Microsoft CD to restore from.

The PCI Video cards are not hard to install, but before you shutdown and plug it in you should first remove and the current driver set and use the "disable in this hardware profile" option on the existing Video Adapter's Device Manager > Properties > Settings page or you will have conflict.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I picked up a decent card at Fry's Electronics for under $28 including tax, after discounts and rebates. 64 megs of ram too


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yup, I know I've seen them around that price from time to time -- been thinking about getting one for my old Win98 system even though it really makes no difference for what I use it for.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I hear you Rog, I'm running 98 on this new machine too.......probably a shame, but, hey, it's not broken yet  Give me time


----------

